# Replacement for Campbell O’Connor



## Pieface (6 Apr 2019)

Hi,
I have a nominee account with Campbell O’Connor which I am charged €40 annually as it holds 2 US stocks. One of the US stocks is from an Employee share scheme and each year when the stocks mature I get them transferred to this nominee account. I am charged €50 each time the transfer is made. So my total annual charge is €90. I read Cantor Fitzgerald‘s charges and I don’t understand them. Please could you recommend stockbrokers that I move my 2 stocks to, preferably with lower costs but reasonably safe too. Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (11 Apr 2019)

I have had an account with Campbell O'Connor for over 20 years. I have about £80k sitting to my credit in a Sterling account with them.

I buy and sell occasionally and I have always received a share certificate when I make a purchase. I am charged .5% in fees total per purchase and .5% U.K. Stamp duty on purchases. There is no charge for providing the share certificate to me and no charge to me when I send them the share certificate on a sale.  I am charged a flat £50 fee on all sales.

I am not charged an account maintenance fee per annum.


I have just had a look at Cantor Fitzgeralds fees. There is an account maintenance fee of .75% per annum. Commission charges considerably higher. (I don't really understand their fee structure so if someone could explain it to me it would be great). It appears that I will also be charged for leaving money with them. I will also be charged every time I receive or send them a share certificate.

I cannot see how I can transfer my account to Cantor Fitzgerald and make money on trades with their fees/costs.

If anyone has done some of the groundwork on this I would love to hear their views and recommendations.


----------



## Ravima (11 Apr 2019)

Perhaps you could consider moving the GBP to an account in Ulster NI?? Then use a GB based stockbroker. You can find some with low commissions, but you will find it difficult to find someone to deal with in certificated form. They all tend to use nominee a/c.


----------



## Tintagel (13 Apr 2019)

Also...I purchase shares that pay high dividends. How do online brokers deal with these dividends if paid in to a nominee account and is there a charge for dealing with dividends.


----------



## EmmDee (17 Apr 2019)

IsleOfMan said:


> If a person has 10 x €35k transactions per annum. Is this .9% fee calculated on the €350,000 total amount of deals?
> 
> Is this considered low cost?



No - there is no transactional cost according to the poster. So those would be free. What is charged is an annualised charge of the average value in your account. Which would be €3,150 per annum on your €350k portfolio (or €262 per month). That seems high to me and I wondered if it should read as .09% rather than .9% (9bp would seem closer to normal than 90bp).

So I went to their site to check -  but it's a complete disaster. Takes about 5 mins to load each page - so every time I click a link it takes another 5 mins. I've tried it on Chrome and IE. Tried on my desktop and mobile - same result. Anyway, what I found....

It is .9% - so pretty hefty. It is subject to a €400 pa minimum. They do exclude any Davy's funds from the calculation of value so essentially a free ride with the in-house assets. It is charged twice a year based on the value at a point in time rather than average value.

However - the "no transaction" fee doesn't apply to "non Irish and non UK" securities. So any transactions involving non Irish / UK shares, ETF's, bonds or options incur a .06% fee plus €25 settlement charge.

There are also standard charges which apply to all Davys accounts- the most relevant probably being €80 to lodge a physical certificate into your account and €30 per instruction to move assets from your account (electronically I assume)


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Apr 2019)

EmmDee said:


> What is charged is an annualised charge of the average value in your account. Which would be €3,150 per annum on your €350k portfolio (or €262 per month).



So if I were to purchase €35k of shares I would normally be charged a commission of 1%. So that's €350.  If two days later I were to sell these shares I would normally be charged 1% so another €350. So €700.

Therefore 10 trades a year, buying and selling, would with most brokers cost me 10 x €350 = €3500. With the .9% fee charged by Davy it would cost me less. €3150.

Am I calculating this right?

I understand that these are self trades. I am given a platform to trade on. I do the buying and the selling myself. If I need to contact Davy by phone I believe there is a €100 charge?

Doe anyone know if the Davy platform allows me to trade shares at live prices?


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Apr 2019)

Is CREST hugely important?


----------



## EmmDee (17 Apr 2019)

IsleOfMan said:


> So if I were to purchase €35k of shares I would normally be charged a commission of 1%. So that's €350.  If two days later I were to sell these shares I would normally be charged 1% so another €350. So €700.
> 
> Therefore 10 trades a year, buying and selling, would with most brokers cost me 10 x €350 = €3500. With the .9% fee charged by Davy it would cost me less. €3150.
> 
> Am I calculating this right?



I think so - as long as you are trading UK / Irish assets.

But I can do better if you like. According to their fees and charges page (you'll have to verify - there's no way I'm trying to open that again), they calculate portfolio value twice a year (I think end May and end November or similar) and then charge the .9% fee at end of the following month. So, if you bought and sold in-between as much as you want but closed off positions before the calculation date, you'd only be charged the minimum €400pa (actually that would mean you have just over €44k in the account and still be at the minimum.


----------



## Zenith63 (18 Apr 2019)

IsleOfMan said:


> Claris. You might clarify if the execution only trades are live prices. No point in getting delayed prices.


To be fair, for a Campbell O’Connor customer interested in a personal CREST account (the context of this thread), live prices probably aren’t that important, you’ll tend to be holding for years so a few cents means little.


Though FWIW DeGiro have a fee comparison of their site which seems accurate - https://www.degiro.ie/fees/compare-brokers/


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Apr 2019)

I have been distracted by other issues and haven't had time to look at this.

I tend to keep shares in certs where I can.   But I have two shareholdings in my Crest account which could be in share certs so the first thing I should do is to get them transferred to certs.

The others are long term holdings. I rarely trade.

I don't want to pay 0.9% a year for someone to hold a Crest Account.   Cheap or free dealing is of no interest to me.

I looked at DeGiro and can't figure out how much they charge for holding my shares for me if I don't trade? 

Brendan


----------



## SlurrySlump (19 Apr 2019)

EmmDee said:


> It is .9% - so pretty hefty. It is subject to a €400 pa minimum. They do exclude any Davy's funds from the calculation of value so essentially a free ride with the in-house assets. It is charged twice a year based on the value at a point in time rather than average value.



In my case I hold a specific share to get the high dividend. In between ex dividend dates I also trade the share. I only take my profits out of my account.

So I open an account with €60k and purchase my share. I then trade this share 6 times throughout the year. Basically leaving a hard core €60k in my account. What are my charges likely to be.



Claris said:


> Davy Select present a very competitive offering at 0.9% per annum with zero trading commissions



If this .9% is charged twice yearly then surely it's not .9% per annum?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Apr 2019)

Opus2018 said:


> I signed on to DeGiro but am a little unsure about the security side of things as I'd much prefer to have the share certificates in my hand.



Hi Opus 

Only Irish and UK companies issue share certificates.  

If you want to buy shares outside these countries, you will have to use some form of nominee holding. 

If you have Irish shares in a Crest Account with Campbell O'Connor, ask them to convert them into share certificates. 

Brendan


----------



## Opus2018 (26 Apr 2019)

Hi all,

Two quick questions - does anyone here actually use DeGiro just to buy and sell shares? (Well more just buy shares).

And I presume Campbell and O'Connor won't do bed and breakfast transactions either if they are won't buy and sell shares at this point?

By the by, I checked Davy for a transaction - it's 1.65% with a €100 minimum so to keep it reasonable you'd need a transaction of around €6,000 to get down to the 1.65% level.
Oh and if you want a cert it's another €37.  But at least it's an option - can anyone do any better on getting the share certificate as part of the share transaction?

Actually a third question - if you hold shares in DeGiro and you get paid a dividend, is tax deducted or do you declare it yourself??

Best,

Opus 2018.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Apr 2019)

Opus2018 said:


> I checked Davy for a transaction - it's 1.65% with a €100 minimum



Is that for buying over the phone? Buy them online and then convert them into share certs. 

Brendan


----------



## Opus2018 (26 Apr 2019)

Hi Brendan,

Yes it is.  However should you not be including the annual maintenance fee of €80 as part of the cost assuming one transaction?  The cost of the transaction is €14.99 plus the cost of transferring the cert to paper form.
Best,

Opus 2018.


----------



## Johnsoner (29 Apr 2019)

Having looked at everything in a bit of detail over the last few years since the purely online/broking only brokers have come along, DeGiro are by far the best value in terms of fees for execution only and custody and there aren't any hidden costs like the financial advisors. The issues come in so far as they are really just a transaction and custody specialists for individuals. They don't even really market to corporate, financial advisors, brokers, pension trustees etc. They also don't/won't provide advice  - be it tax, pension or investment or more general advice. They have in some ways truly democratised investing (with the help of ETFs).

If you are moving from Campbell O'Connor execution only and paying the annual fee of €50, the safe custody fee of €20/€40/€60/€80/€100+ whatever it is depending on the size of the portfolio of shares, in addition to any buying and selling commissions then it makes sense to move to DeGiro. The likelihood is however you will probably need some guidance on issues at some point even if these issues may be small and so for these purposes it may be best to move to some sort of genuine financial adviser (who may operate their own brokerage or, as more and more are doing, they make just farm out the actual brokerage and custody to another party like DeGiro)

If they are in 18 countries they are obviously well capitalised and organised. They don't have a huge cost base and actually make revenues unlike someone like Robinhood in the US so even if worse comes to worst they'll just be bolted on to a large bank of some sort or be taken over by Revlout or Transferwise etc as they are of significant scale. There is always a counterparty risk involved but I don't think having a piece of paper is going to save anyone's bacon in this day and age unfortunately nor has it in the past be it with W & R Murrogh, Custom House Capital, Bloxhams or anyone else.

The other alternative is keeping cash under your mattress. 

John


----------



## Laramie (2 May 2019)

davyselect said:


> You can hold GSK shares in certificate form.


Thanks for answering part of the question. Good to know that I can hold shares in certificate form through Davy Stockbrokers.

If you know, can you give me an answer to the second part of my question.  

If I purchase £75k of GSK in certificate form to hold.What will my costs be and will there be ongoing yearly costs associated with having opened an account with you to buy these in the first place.


----------



## Opus2018 (2 May 2019)

Hi abc_xyz,

Many thanks for the answer on Degiro!

By the way Laramie,  you should note there is an extra charge for getting the share certificate for GSK, but given the scale of the trade. it's not that much in the whole scheme of things - about €37 I think but it may be put aside if you're buying that amount of shares.

Best,

Opus 2018.


----------



## SoylentGreen (2 May 2019)

Opus2018 said:


> By the way Laramie, you should note there is an extra charge for getting the share certificate for GSK, but given the scale of the trade. it's not that much in the whole scheme of things - about €37 I think but it may be put aside if you're buying that amount of shares.


Yes. I think I read somewhere that if the value of the share certificate is over €25k there is no charge. This in itself is strange. Why would the value of a share certificate impact on the admin cost?

Hopefully someone from DavySelect might come back to this thread.


----------



## rob oyle (2 May 2019)

Laramie said:


> Thanks for answering part of the question. Good to know that I can hold shares in certificate form through Davy Stockbrokers.
> 
> If you know, can you give me an answer to the second part of my question.
> 
> If I purchase £75k of GSK in certificate form to hold.What will my costs be and will there be ongoing yearly costs associated with having opened an account with you to buy these in the first place.



Just to check - if you hold the share certificates, then you have no ongoing relationship with Davy. Much like the deeds for a house, once they are in your possession they become your responsibility and if you wanted to sell, you could go to any broker that would take the business and give them the certs to sell. There should be no ongoing costs but you wouldn't have an account to easily buy or sell the shares either.


----------



## davyselect (2 May 2019)

SoylentGreen said:


> Yes. I think I read somewhere that if the value of the share certificate is over €25k there is no charge. This in itself is strange. Why would the value of a share certificate impact on the admin cost?
> 
> Hopefully someone from DavySelect might come back to this thread.



Hi SoylentGreen,

This "no charge" applies to share cert lodgements greater than €20k.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Laramie (2 May 2019)

davyselect said:


> This "no charge" applies to share cert lodgements greater than €20k.



If I have 5 share certificates (5 x €5k). Do you count this as basically one lodgment of share certs or as 5 separate certs and will I be charged a fee?


----------



## IsleOfMan (3 May 2019)

I am interested to hear how the DavySelect trading Platform works in practice.

Let's stick with Laramies example above of buying 5000 GSK shares.

When I want to buy these can I see the "live" trading price of the share. This share can have a 30p range per day. Do I simply purchase these shares myself at the "live" price or do I leave an instruction with DavySelect to purchase 5000 GSK shares? If so how can I be happy that DavySelect are getting me the best price.

For example. When I did business with Campbell O'Connor, I was watching the live trades online. I would ring Ken and he would get the price I wanted there and then. I could immediately see my trade online within seconds of giving the instruction over the phone. There was nil charge for this service.

Back in the day when I did some trading with Bloxham, you phoned them and they would wander off and make the purchase. In between giving the instruction the share price could have changed by several pence. I don't want to go back to those days ever again.


----------



## davyselect (3 May 2019)

IsleOfMan said:


> I am interested to hear how the DavySelect trading Platform works in practice.
> 
> Let's stick with Laramies example above of buying 5000 GSK shares.
> 
> ...



Hi Laramie,

All Irish and UK stocks are traded at live prices on the platform. Trades for other markets are done by limit order.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## davyselect (3 May 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> So I made my decision.
> 
> I had shares in Ryanair in my Crest account and Campbell O'Connor has converted them to share certs.
> 
> ...



Hi Brendan,

Thank you for choosing davyselect. We would welcome any feedback you have on the client experience. We have passed your feedback on the phone number to the digital onboarding team who will correct this as soon as possible.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Dazed&Confused2 (7 May 2019)

Thanks Brendan......I'm coming to this v late so the advice re share certs has been v useful.
Any guidance on ETFs? I've about 62k in Ishares. I'd be keen not to liquidate them so am looking for a cheap broker as I am not an active trader. You had mentioned Davyselect........any other ideas?
Also can I use a stockbroker based in Northern Ireland?
Cheers, DC2


----------



## Laramie (7 May 2019)

Laramie said:


> If I have 5 share certificates (5 x €5k). Do you count this as basically one lodgment of share certs or as 5 separate certs and will I be charged a fee?



Hi DavySelect,

Can you answer the above question please?  Thanks.


----------



## Laramie (7 May 2019)

davyselect said:


> All Irish and UK stocks are traded at live prices on the platform. Trades for other markets are done by limit order.



Do I do the trades by pressing a "buy" button or does someone do it for me? Can you describe how it works in practice?

Can you just expand on your answers please.....


----------



## davyselect (7 May 2019)

Laramie said:


> Hi DavySelect,
> 
> Can you answer the above question please?  Thanks.



Hi Laramie,

If all 5 certs were being lodged at the same time this would be counted as one lodgement and no fee would apply.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## davyselect (7 May 2019)

Laramie said:


> Do I do the trades by pressing a "buy" button or does someone do it for me? Can you describe how it works in practice?
> 
> Can you just expand on your answers please.....



Hi Laramie,

When placing a buy or sell order for UK/Ireland stocks on the online platform, you will be given the option of requesting a quote or placing a limit order. If you wish to trade at the live price you should request a quote. You will be presented with a live price which is valid for 10 seconds.

In the customer services section of the Davy Select website you will see a video called "How to trade Shares, Funds and ETFs". This gives a lot more detail on the trading platform including demos of how it works in practice.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Laramie (9 May 2019)

Laramie said:


> If I purchase £75k of GSK in certificate form *to hold. *What will my costs be and will there be *ongoing yearly costs* associated with having opened an account with you to buy these in the first place.



Basically if I don't close my account after the initial purchase will I be charged an ongoing account maintenance fee?


----------



## davyselect (10 May 2019)

Laramie said:


> Basically if I don't close my account after the initial purchase will I be charged an ongoing account maintenance fee?



Hi Laramie,

Yes you will. The fee is €50 per quarter. The fee is reduced by the value of any commissions incurred during the quarter.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Pieface (16 May 2019)

Hi, 
Found out 2 days ago that Campbell O'Connor won't transfer my portfolio to Degiro. It takes too long they said. (Their letter said that we have until 10th of June but they are not abiding by their own instructions). So now I am looking into Davy Select. I would appreciate some advice. I have 2 shares amounting to around €50k in total. If I were to transfer to Davy, how much would my fees be. I think I will have them transferred out to Degiro very soon after. I don't trade.
Thank you.


----------



## ballyb100 (26 May 2019)

Hi all, 
re paper share certificates which many people like. 
“EU rules will ban paper certs throughout Europe from 2023 in order to speed up stock market trading” Sunday Times 12-05-2019.
So are share certificates on the way out anyway?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 May 2019)

ballyb100 said:


> So are share certificates on the way out anyway?



Yes. But I think that they will have to come up with something like the Crest Personal Account before they phase them out.

Brendan


----------



## Laramie (30 May 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> They told me that to sell shares held in share certs, I would have to send the shares in to them and they would convert them to online shares and then sell them.


Thanks Brendan.  My concern is the length of time it takes to convert the certificate shares to online shares. Does this take minutes or hours or days?

The  reason I say this is because I am a medium term holder of shares. I hold about 6000 of a specific share. I keep them for the dividend but in between dividend dates, I will maybe buy and sell them once. 

They had increased in value by 70p per share over a week recently. Profit before costs €4200.  I thought that I might take my profit.

Then in the space of a day they dropped by 35p and then a further 12p the next day. This amount was effectively the "profit" element. The balance was the costs associated with buying and selling.

I could phone Campbell O'Connor and give an immediate sell order and get the live price without having to convert my certificate shares to online shares. I could have secured my €4200 profit. The paperwork would be dealt with over the following days.

It seems with DavySelect I cannot do this? By the time I hop on a bus and drop the certificates in to DavySelect, by the time they convert them to online shares the share price could have changed dramatically.  I don't understand why they cannot allow me to secure a live price and then deal with the paperwork over the T+10 time frame?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2019)

Laramie said:


> The reason I say this is because I am a medium term holder of shares. I hold about 6000 of a specific share. I keep them for the dividend but in between dividend dates, I will maybe buy and sell them once.
> 
> They had increased in value by 70p per share over a week recently. Profit before costs €4200. I thought that I might take my profit.



Then you should not have share certificates at all. 

If you are trading in and out of shares, then go with one of the much cheaper brokers.  The 0.5% commission on buying and selling will significantly reduce your profits or, more likely, increase your losses.

Brendan


----------



## Tintagel (31 May 2019)

When you hold shares in a Crest account, are your dividends posted to you or are they credited to your account?


----------



## PMU (31 May 2019)

I have some ETFs in a Crest a/c and the distributions are credited to the a/c.


----------



## OhBeee (31 May 2019)

I have shares in a US company that I transferred to COC from Mercers in March and now obvs have to transfer again, approx. €38k and the easy option seems to be Cantor Fitzgerald. Not planning on buying or selling for now, just need a holding account. Unf my knowledge of brokers etc is very limited, does anyone have experience with them?  Thanks


----------



## Tintagel (31 May 2019)

davyselect said:


> Hi Laramie,
> 
> Yes you will. The fee is €50 per quarter. The fee is reduced by the value of any commissions incurred during the quarter.
> 
> ...



Is the fee charged on a specific date. Such as January, April, July, October or on the anniversary of when you opened the account?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 May 2019)

OhBeee said:


> I have shares in a US company that I transferred to COC from Mercers in March and now obvs have to transfer again, approx. €38k and the easy option seems to be Cantor Fitzgerald. Not planning on buying or selling for now, just need a holding account. Unf my knowledge of brokers etc is very limited, does anyone have experience with them? Thanks



You will need to read the thread to get the information you need.

Cantor Fitzgerald charge very high fees just for keeping the account open. 

DavySelect will charge you €200 a year. 

I am going with Davy Select and explain my reasons here: 





						Key Post - Choosing a stockbroker
					

Which Irish stockbroker has the lowest fees at the moment?  Do any of them still deal with share certificates? I've been looking for a replacement for Campbell O'Connor myself.  I came across this table that DeGiro have done up of transaction fees - https://www.degiro.ie/fees/compare-brokers/ -...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




*Brendan *


----------



## huskerdu (31 May 2019)

OhBeee said:


> I have shares in a US company that I transferred to COC from Mercers in March and now obvs have to transfer again, approx. €38k and the easy option seems to be Cantor Fitzgerald. Not planning on buying or selling for now, just need a holding account. Unf my knowledge of brokers etc is very limited, does anyone have experience with them?  Thanks


You have left it very late to set up an account with a different broker and transfer the share. 
COC have to have all transfers complete on June 10th. You might not have a lot of choice but to transfer to Cantor Fitzgerald for the moment and then consider another move.


----------



## davyselect (4 Jun 2019)

Tintagel said:


> Is the fee charged on a specific date. Such as January, April, July, October or on the anniversary of when you opened the account?



Hi Tintagel,

Yes the fee is charged in early January, April, July and October.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Laramie (5 Jun 2019)

Hi Davy Select,

Thanks for coming on to the forum.  I wonder could you answer my post 53 above?  Thanks


----------



## davyselect (5 Jun 2019)

Laramie said:


> Hi Davy Select,
> 
> Thanks for coming on to the forum.  I wonder could you answer my post 53 above?  Thanks



Hi Laramie,

Sorry we missed that question. We will get back to you on this ASAP.

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## WaterWater (6 Jun 2019)

davyselect said:


> We understand that some clients prefer to hold share certs and we are very happy to accommodate trading in same. We would point out that there is no extra charge to hold these shares on your account and have them available for immediate sale if you so wish.


I am confused by this statement.  Do you actually hold the physical share certs for the client?  When you say you can sell them immediately....earlier you said that it takes 2/3 days to lodge these to your account.....not really immediately.....


----------



## WaterWater (7 Jun 2019)

I forgot to add to my above question.   If I want to open an account with my share cert.....can I drop in to DavySelect and meet someone off the street or do I have to make an appointment?


----------



## TrundleAlong (11 Jun 2019)

http://www.davyselect.ie/binaries/content/assets/davyselect/pdfs/eswebtcs.pdf#page=90
		


It looks as if DavySelect also charge an execution fee of .15% on top of their commission charge of .5% when making an execution only online purchase.  Is this correct?


----------



## TrundleAlong (11 Jun 2019)

Then I look at Interactive Brokers costs and wonder why anyone would want to pay the DavySelect charges.






						Our Trading Charges - interactive investor
					

We believe fees should be simple and fair, and our charges reflect this. You could save thousands with our low, flat fees.




					www.interactiveinvestor.ie
				




Does anyone use Interactive Brokers?


----------



## Eeyore (11 Jun 2019)

Have been using them for the last 6  six years. If you're looking for a low cost online broker they're great.


----------



## davyselect (12 Jun 2019)

WaterWater said:


> I am confused by this statement.  Do you actually hold the physical share certs for the client?  When you say you can sell them immediately....earlier you said that it takes 2/3 days to lodge these to your account.....not really immediately.....



Hi Water Water,

Sorry for the delay in responding and if we were not clear in our original post. We do not hold physical share certs for clients. However, clients can opt to have their share certs lodged and held in electronic format on their accounts. When the shares are held electronically on your account they can be sold immediately. Davy Select are open from 08.30am to 5.30pm Monday to Friday at our offices at 49 Dawson Street, Dublin 2. There is no need to make an appointment to meet a member of the team. You can drop in with your share cert and complete the account opening information there and then. 

Please let us know if you have any other questions

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## TrundleAlong (12 Jun 2019)

Davy Select. Can you answer my question above....Post 70. 

There may be a few other questions that you missed also.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (18 Jun 2019)

davyselect said:


> Once a sale has been completed (online or phone), the standard market settlement period (typically T+2) will apply. Clients do not have the option of choosing the settlement date.


OK. I sell in the morning on a T+2 basis.  That afternoon the share price drops and I need to buy these again or some other share. Can I purchase immediately or do I have to wait until you receive my fund from the sale?


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Jun 2019)

Unfortunately when Davy Select sell your Sterling shares they convert this to Euro in your account BUT they do not show you the rate of exchange they  used to make this conversion. They only say it was the rate of exchange that was applicable on the day. Your account should clearly show the rate used because when you need to do another trade in Sterling, you will have to factor in the exchange rate used.

Campbell O'Connor always showed the rate of exchange they used when they converted Sterling to Euro.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Jun 2019)

IsleOfMan said:


> Unfortunately when Davy Select sell your Sterling shares they convert this to Euro in your account BUT they do not show you the rate of exchange they  used to make this conversion. They only say it was the rate of exchange that was applicable on the day. Your account should clearly show the rate used because when you need to do another trade in Sterling, you will have to factor in the exchange rate used.
> 
> Campbell O'Connor always showed the rate of exchange they used when they converted Sterling to Euro.



You would imagine that Davy Stockbrokers would have the latest technology on their trading platform.  

When you did a trade with Campbell O'Connor, on your contract note, you were shown the exact time of your trade (with Davy you are only shown the date of the trade). 
Campbell O'Connor also showed you the exact purchase price that you received to 6 decimal points. For example you might have received a price for Tesco at £2.37625.  On the Davy platform they just show £2.37.

I agree that if you have a Sterling or US Dollar portfolio that is expressed in Euro in your account, they should display the rate of exchange used to value your portfolio.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (21 Jun 2019)

When dealing with Davy Select can I have my account in Sterling?

If I want to do some trades on the FTSE 100. Buying and Selling, it would be convenient to keep my holdings in Sterling. Otherwise I have to deal through Euro. This would mean a bid/offer currency spread every time I need to buy and sell a share listed in Sterling.  

The retail banks have a bid/offer spread of up to 5 pence.  Would this be the same spread that Davy would use?


----------



## davyselect (24 Jun 2019)

Grizzly said:


> OK. I sell in the morning on a T+2 basis.  That afternoon the share price drops and I need to buy these again or some other share. Can I purchase immediately or do I have to wait until you receive my fund from the sale?



Hi Grizzly,

Sorry for not responding sooner. You do not need to wait until settlement date to re-invest the funds. As soon as a sale of shares is contracted (usually within a few minutes) the proceeds will be available to re-invest.

Please let us know if you have any further questions

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## davyselect (24 Jun 2019)

BOXtheFOX said:


> You would imagine that Davy Stockbrokers would have the latest technology on their trading platform.
> 
> When you did a trade with Campbell O'Connor, on your contract note, you were shown the exact time of your trade (with Davy you are only shown the date of the trade).
> Campbell O'Connor also showed you the exact purchase price that you received to 6 decimal points. For example you might have received a price for Tesco at £2.37625.  On the Davy platform they just show £2.37.
> ...



Hi BOXtheFOX,

Sorry for the delay in responding. The exact time of your trade is displayed on the Davy Select contract note. It is just to the left of the trade quantity. The contract note also shows the price to 4 decimal places.

It may be that you are looking at the transaction statements page rather than the contract note. The transaction statement page shows the trade date but not the trade time. It also only shows the price to 2 decimal places.

If there are non Euro holdings in a Euro account the exchange rates used in the valuation can be found on the bottom left of the Valuations tab - “View Exchange Rates”.  If all the assests held on the account are Euro assets this option does not appear on the tab.

Please let us know if you have any further questions

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## davyselect (24 Jun 2019)

IsleOfMan said:


> Unfortunately when Davy Select sell your Sterling shares they convert this to Euro in your account BUT they do not show you the rate of exchange they  used to make this conversion. They only say it was the rate of exchange that was applicable on the day. Your account should clearly show the rate used because when you need to do another trade in Sterling, you will have to factor in the exchange rate used.
> 
> Campbell O'Connor always showed the rate of exchange they used when they converted Sterling to Euro.



Hi IsleOfMan,

You will find the exchange rate on the bottom left hand corner of the contract note.

Please let us know if you have any further questions

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Grizzly (27 Jun 2019)

Is there someone from Davy Select monitoring the email support@davy.ie?

It's like pulling teeth!


----------



## davyselect (28 Jun 2019)

Grizzly said:


> Is there someone from Davy Select monitoring the email support@davy.ie?
> 
> It's like pulling teeth!



Hi Grizzly,

support@davy.ie is not a valid email address in Davy. Can you please resend your query to davyselect@davy.ie and we will look into it straight away?

We would also appreciate if you could let us know where you are seeing the support@davy.ie address and we will have it changed/removed.

Sorry for the inconvenience

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Grizzly (28 Jun 2019)

I received two emails from this address. On looking closer I see there is a note that says "do not reply to this email".  My fault, I did reply.

But it was not bounced back to me?  Which is strange.


----------



## davyselect (1 Jul 2019)

Grizzly said:


> I received two emails from this address. On looking closer I see there is a note that says "do not reply to this email".  My fault, I did reply.
> 
> But it was not bounced back to me?  Which is strange.



Hi Grizzly,

Thanks for letting us know. Did you get your query resolved through davyselect@davy.ie?

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Grizzly (1 Jul 2019)

Yes. I had to send the email again. Apparently the problem was dealt with over a week ago but I never got the promised phone call to give me an update.  This morning I got an envelope posted to me from Client Data Management that wasn't sealed. Only part of the gum flap was sealed. All my personal information, including my account number would have been visible to anyone at little effort.  Hopefully going forward things improve.......


----------



## davyselect (1 Jul 2019)

Grizzly said:


> Yes. I had to send the email again. Apparently the problem was dealt with over a week ago but I never got the promised phone call to give me an update.  This morning I got an envelope posted to me from Client Data Management that wasn't sealed. Only part of the gum flap was sealed. All my personal information, including my account number would have been visible to anyone at little effort.  Hopefully going forward things improve.......



Hi Grizzly,

We are pleased that your issue has been resolved. We would like to apologise for our failure to call you back as promised. We have discussed this with the team and will endeavour to ensure it does not happen again. We have also asked our operations department to check the quality of the seals on documents being dispatched.

Please let us know if you have any other queries

Best regards
davyselect


----------



## Nordkapp (1 Jul 2019)

@Davy, you meant to say - to ensure it does not happen again


----------



## davyselect (3 Jul 2019)

Nordkapp said:


> @Davy, you meant to say - to ensure it does not happen again



Thanks Nordkapp. Corrected now


----------



## gerard kelly (30 Aug 2019)

I was with Campbell o Connor for over 20 years.
What documents do I need to bring with me to open an account with Davy Select ?


----------



## davyselect (30 Aug 2019)

Hi Gerard,

You would need to bring:

Passport
Drivers licence
An Original Proof of Address from the last 6 months (utility bill, financial statement, letter from revenue)
Proof of PPS
We are open from 8am to 5.30pm Mon-Fri at 49 Dawson Street. The Luas stops about 100 mtrs from the office. There is also parking at Setanta and Dawson St car parks.

Look forward to meeting you 

davyselect


----------



## MrEarl (11 Sep 2019)

davyselect said:


> Hi Gerard,
> 
> You would need to bring:
> 
> ...




Eh, what's a Luas ?


----------



## Peanuts (26 Sep 2019)

If I want to make a one time sale of share certificates do I have to open an online account with eg Davy  or is there an easier option


----------



## davyselect (27 Sep 2019)

Peanuts said:


> If I want to make a one time sale of share certificates do I have to open an online account with eg Davy  or is there an easier option



Hi Peanuts,

There is no easier option unfortunately. This is the same for all brokers. 

Best Regards
davyselect


----------

